#ubuntu-tam 2011-04-25
<padhu> வணக்கம் தோழர்களே..............................
#ubuntu-tam 2012-04-28
<amachu> jokerdino: வணக்கம்
<jokerdino> வணக்கம் :)
<amachu> வணக்கம்
<amachu> நீங்கள் சிங்கப்பூர் தானே?
<jokerdino> ஆம்
<amachu> நல்லது. மாணவரா? பணியில் இருக்கிறீர்களா?
<jokerdino> கல்லூரி மாணவர்
<jokerdino> நீங்கள் இப்பொழுது கொல்கத்தாவில் இருக்கிறீர்களா அல்லது சென்னையில் இருக்கிறீர்களா?
<jokerdino> வணக்கம் shrini iiname
<amachu> சென்னை
<iiname> vanakkam
<amachu> shrini: iiname: வணக்கம்
<iiname> I am sorry I do not know how to type in tamil in xchat
<amachu> iiname: யாரு?
<amachu> shrini: tshrini?
<jokerdino> iiname: install ibus and enable tamil
<shrini> hello all
<amachu> iiname: பரவாயில்லை. amma = அம்மா போல எழுதுங்க..
<iiname> thank you jokerdino
<iiname> nandri amachu
<jokerdino> என்னால் தமிழ் குழுவின் மின்னஞ்சல்களைப் படிக்க முடியவில்லை :(
<jokerdino> எல்லாம் கேள்வி குறியாக மட்டுமே தெரிகிறது.
<amachu> jokerdino: digest mode இல் அப்படித்தான் இருக்கும்
<amachu> நீங்க எல்லா மடல்களையும் பெறும் முறைக்கு மாறிக்கோங்க
<amachu> mailman இல் நீண்ட நாளாய் இருக்கும் வழு
<jokerdino> நன்றி
<iiname> ibus yen computeril iruppathu polath theirkirathu
<iiname> says ibus is already the newest version
<amachu> iiname: just introduce urself
<amachu> just briefly
<iiname> I am Sivasubramanian M, from Erode
<amachu> about me: amachu, i originally initiated ubuntu tamil team & was team contact for two years before handing it over to arun
<amachu> just reviving things
<jokerdino> about me: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/jokerdino
<iiname> where are u from amachu
<amachu> iiname: chennai
<amachu> iiname: மாணவர்?
<iiname> no
<iiname> I have a company turiya.co.in very soon launching tablet pcs, beginning to work on multilingual capabilities
<jokerdino> iiname: can you ask a question on http://askubuntu.com i can answer your questions with screenshot. it should be easy for you.
<iiname> the idea is to come up with a tamil computer
<amachu> iiname: gr8
<amachu> few min
<jokerdino> i am online pretty much most of the time, so if you have questions, you can ping me here :)
<jokerdino> amachu: எனது அமைப்பை மாற்றி விட்டேன். மின்னஞ்சல் பிழை இனி வராது என்று நம்புக்கிறேன்.
<amachu> iiname: good
<amachu> நல்லது
<amachu> iiname: how sellable is that idea?
<iiname> thanks jokerdino
<amachu> iiname: we shall take that up later for discussion
<amachu> let me kick off this meeting
<iiname> i have raised a few questions with the user name openick in ubuntu forums
<iiname> sorry for the distractions amachu.
<amachu> we will meet every fourth saturday at this channel at 3 PM
<jokerdino> let's start.
<amachu> to have a review of activities
<amachu> here are my priorities
<amachu> 1) நமது பணிகளை மீண்டும் தொடங்கி அப்ரூவ்டு லோகோ டீமாக மீண்டும் வருவது
<amachu> அதற்கு நாகுவிடம் பேசி மீண்டும் நானே அணிப்பொறுப்பாளராக இருக்கிறேன்.
<amachu> 2) உபுண்டுவின் நீண்ட கால ஆதரவு வெளியீடுகளின் அடுப்படையில் நம் பணிகளை மேற்கொள்வது.
<amachu> * அடிப்படையில்
<amachu> உபுணடு 12.04 அடிப்படையாகக் கொண்டு செய்ய வேண்டியனவற்றை தீர்மானித்து செயல்படலாம்.
<amachu> எனது நினைவில் உள்ளவை
<jokerdino> நன்று amachu
<jokerdino> மொழிப்பெயர்ப்பு பற்றி ஏதேனும் கருத்து உள்ளனவா?
<amachu> உபுண்டு 12.04 க்கான பயனர் ஆவணம் - வீடியோ டுடோரியல் போன்றவற்றை செய்யலாம்
<amachu> உருவாக்குநராக வழிகாட்டும் முயற்சிகளையும் மேற்கொள்ளலாம்.
<jokerdino> தமிழில் உபுண்டு மொழிப்பெயர்க்கப்பட்டால், பயனர் ஆவணத்தை உருவாக்க நான் உதவி செய்கிறேன்.
<amachu> தொடர்ந்து தமிழ்ப் பயன்பாடுகளை உருவாக்கி உபுண்டுவில் கிடைக்கும் படி செய்யலாம் - font, spell checker, screen reader in tamil etc.,
<amachu> இதனை பொதுவாக மேற்கொண்டு உபுண்டுவிலும் கிடைக்கும் படி செய்ய வேண்டும்
<amachu> jokerdino: மொழிபெயர்ப்புகளை பொறுத்த வரை நாம் upstream இல் செய்து விடுவோம்
<iiname> nalla thittangal
<jokerdino> அது ஒரு நல்ல முடிவு. இதனைப் பற்றி எங்கு ஆலோசனைக் கொள்வது?
<iiname> velai seyvatharkku eththanai paer irukkirarkal?
<jokerdino> amachu: உபுண்டுவை முழுமையாக upstream-இல் மொழிப்பெயர்க்க முடியாது :(
<amachu> ubuntu வுக்காக தனியான பொதிகளை இனங்கண்டு அவற்றை மட்டும் launchpad இல் செய்யலாம்
<amachu> jokerdino: நீங்கள் சொல்வது சரிதான்
<jokerdino> தற்பொழுது உபுண்டுவின் தனி பொதிகள் மிக அதிகமாக உள்ளது.
<jokerdino> http://91.189.93.77/stats/precise/ta
<iiname> pothi = package ?
<jokerdino> ஆம் iiname
<amachu> jokerdino: நாம் அதனைத் தழுவிய ஒரு டிஸ்டிரோ வடிவமைத்து அதில் என்னென்ன பாக்கேஜ் இருக்கணும்னு தீர்மானிக்கணும்
<amachu> அதை மொழிபெயர்ப்பது சாத்தியம்
<amachu> இவை எனது மனதில் நீண்ட காலமாய் இருந்து வரும் எண்ணங்கள்
<jokerdino> நல்லதொரு திட்டம்
<amachu> இதற்கு முன்னர் நாம் பரந்து திட்டமிட்டோம்
<amachu> இப்போது படிப்படியாய் போகலாம்
<iiname> software thiramai illatharvakal aarabippatharkkaka,  oru alavirkku tamilil mozhi peyartha image yaethavathu engeyavathu irukkiratha?
<amachu> iiname: அணியென்றால் - அங்கும் இங்குமாக இருக்கிறார்கள். நாம் scratch நிலையைக் கொண்டு எழுப்பலாம்.
<jokerdino> ஆனால் டிஸ்டிரோவை வழு இல்லாமல் செய்ய சில சிரமங்கள் இருக்கும் போல் இருக்கிறதே..
<amachu> iiname: install with tamil as language
<amachu> you will get it
<jokerdino> iiname: do you know how to install tamil in Ubuntu?
<jokerdino> what version are you using now?
<amachu> இவைதான் இன்றைய கூட்டத்தில் நான் தெரிவிக்க விரும்பியது.
<amachu> இவற்றை உள்ளடக்கிய செயற்திட்டத்தை நாம் வரைந்து குழுமத்தில் பகிர்ந்து கொள்கிறேன்.
<iiname> amachu  google developer palar thamil pani seythu varukirarkal.  Avarkalai naam alaiththup pparkkalaam
<iiname> amachu thanks
<iiname> jokerdino no i don't know
<amachu> iiname: if possible why not
<iiname> jokerdino go for a fresh install or upgrade to 12.04 with tamil as the local?
<jokerdino> amachu: எங்கு இதை பதிவு செய்ய போகிறீர்கள்?
<amachu> jokerdino: to the list or wiki
<amachu> i will re-initiate ubuntu-tam.org
<jokerdino> iiname: i upgraded with tamil as locale.
<amachu> shrini: there?
<iiname> indha panikalai pada pada endru seyya vendumayin, evvalavu aal balam vendum?
<jokerdino> iiname: look for language support
<amachu> iiname: two - three to begin with
<amachu> iiname: full time will be far better
<iiname> jokerdino:  asked the ibus question in askubuntu
<amachu> iiname: have yavarkkum foundation with these necessities in mind
<amachu> iiname: yavarkkum.org
<amachu> iiname: if we need to raise funds for this we can do it through foundation
<iiname> amachu:  full time, what is the kind of salaries requires for people with competence? how many people? and how long will it take?
<amachu> iiname: ideally 10 full timers in longer run + as many volunteers as possibly
<amachu> iiname: 6 months
<shrini> yes
<shrini> I logged in via mobile
<amachu> between 12K - 24K
<iiname> amachu i will try and find some funds
<amachu> iiname: that will be really helpful
<amachu> we have sustain them
<amachu> we have to sustain them
<iiname> amachu ten people for 6 months can make a beginning.. but for full fleged tamil capabilities the effort needs to be more, much more
<amachu> iiname: i am saying for 3 people beginning, then make it 10.. then as much as it can grow
<amachu> shrini: ok
<amachu> jokerdino: பதிவு?
<amachu> jokerdino: ok
<iiname> amachu:  I am in the process of sourcing funds for Turiya, will integrate a research componet and will find as much as I can
<amachu> iiname: ok
<amachu> iiname: it would be good
<jokerdino> ஆம். இருக்கிறேன்.
<amachu> all:  i have power cut in the next ten min
<iiname> amachu:  where do u work / study?
<amachu> iiname: http://amachu.com & http://yavarkkum.org
<amachu> are my activities..
<amachu> jokerdino: please write your thoughts at mailing list
<amachu> iiname: we can take it up..
<iiname> amachu: yes we can work together on this
<jokerdino> amachu: அப்படியே செய்கிறேன்.
<jokerdino> iiname: http://askubuntu.com/a/126881/25798
<amachu> am wrapping up things for this month
<amachu> we can chat casually.. i will also try to be here as far as possible
<amachu> whenever online
<amachu> கருத்துக்கள் இருப்பின் தெரிவிக்கவும்
<jokerdino> கருத்துகளை நான் மின்னஞ்சலில் பதிவு செய்கிறேன்.
<jokerdino> இந்த உரையாடலை மின்னஞ்சலில் அனுப்பவா?
<amachu> this is logged
<amachu> automatically
<amachu> by bot
<iiname> jokerdino thanks for the screen shots
<jokerdino> yes but they might not know where to look
<iiname> shini: what do u do
<amachu> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/04/28/%23ubuntu-tam.html
<amachu> jokerdino: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/04/28/%23ubuntu-tam.html
<jokerdino> yes, can someone email it to the ML?
<jokerdino> when we are done ofcourse
<amithkk> *Buzz* Appeaes :D
<amachu> jokerdino: yep
<amithkk> *Appears
<amachu> amithkk: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/04/28/%23ubuntu-tam.html
<amachu> welcome
<amithkk> Hello :D
<amachu> we are almost done now
<amithkk> Yeah jokerdino  told me
<jokerdino> just for the fact, amithkk doesn't know tamil.
<jokerdino> he just wants to help out in some way though
<amachu> jokerdino: do compile the mom to list
<amachu> jokerdino: if you take up that
<jokerdino> yes sure.
<amachu> ok power will be vut here
<amachu> next time i will make it through other modes to last long
<jokerdino> ok i will email before tomight
<amachu> நன்றி
<iiname> good start amachu
<iiname> nandri
<jokerdino> mikka nandri amachu
<jokerdino> and you are welcome iiname
<iiname> thanks jokerdino
<jokerdino> did the answer help you?
<iiname> jokerdino   i have ibus and and ibus input methods,  ibus is not launching
<jokerdino> if you search for ibus in dash, what do you find?
<iiname> in dash i find ibus and ibus input methods
<jokerdino> can you open the input methods?
<iiname> clicking ibus does not do anything
<iiname> but ibus input methods worked
<iiname> i changed to tamil phonetic, it has no effect on xchat, perhaps i have to restart
<jokerdino> you don't have to restart, no.
<jokerdino> click on the xchat text box and then change it to tamil phonetic
<iiname> i don't find tamil phonetic in the list
<jokerdino> what do you find?
<iiname> tamu kalyani maduram
<jokerdino> hmm
<jokerdino> that method worked for me in 11.10 and again in 12.04
<iiname> will restart the computer and try to launch ibus again, post results in askubuntu
<iiname> thanks Jokerdino
<jokerdino> yeah sure
<iiname> tried restarting
<iiname> xchat
<jokerdino> waiting for him to return..
<jokerdino> amithkk: you around?
<amithkk> yep
<jokerdino> i might leave before he comes.
<jokerdino> ask him to install this: sudo apt-get install ibus ibus-m17n m17n-db m17n-contrib ibus-gtk
<amithkk> k
<jokerdino> if it works, good. if not, i will come back in an hour's time and help him.
<jokerdino> just tell him that. thanks
<amithkk> cya
<iiname> hello
<iiname> jokerdino:  restarted the computer, ibus actually placed a keyboard icon on the taskbar
<jokerdino> so is it working?
<jokerdino> iiname: i have told amithkk some instructions. i have to leave for dinner now. talk to you later.
<amithkk> hello iiname  :D
<iiname> jokerdino: thanks
<amithkk> Try running the following command in the terminal
<amithkk> sudo apt-get install ibus ibus-m17n m17n-db m17n-contrib ibus-gtk
<iiname> amithkk: hello
<iiname> amithkk all are newest versions, already installed
<amithkk> Hmm
<amithkk> Can you enter tamil in firefox?
<iiname> ibus pulled up and placed a keyboard icon on the task bar
<iiname> never tried before
<iiname> i have chromium now
<iiname> will launch firefox now
<iiname> டமில்
<amithkk> It works.. Right?
<iiname> இப்பொது வேலை செய்கிரது
<iiname> அமித் ஆமாம்
<amithkk> I dont understand tamil :D
<amithkk> I translated it :P
<iiname> :)
<iiname> amithkk: Thank you
<amithkk> np :D
<iiname> amithkk:  my email id is isolatedn@gmail.com
<iiname> amithkk:  Bye, and thanks again
<amithkk> cya
<jokerdino> nice work amithkk
<shrini> hello all
<shrini> hope the meeting has ended
<shrini> was in travel
<jokerdino> shrini: yeah, the meeting has ended
<shrini> nice
<jokerdino> shrini: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/04/28/%23ubuntu-tam.html
<rjagathe> hi
<jokerdino> hi rjagathe
<rjagathe> மிசாரத் தடையினால் சரியான நேரத்திற்கு வர இயலவில்லை.
<jokerdino> பரவாயில்லை.
<jokerdino> கூட்டம் முடிவடைந்துவிட்டது
<rjagathe> கூட்டத்தில் என்ன agenda விவாதத்திற்கு எடுத்துக் கொள்க்றீர்கள்?
<jokerdino> amachu> 1) நமது பணிகளை மீண்டும் தொடங்கி அப்ரூவ்டு லோகோ டீமாக மீண்டும் வருவது
<jokerdino> 17:57:16 <amachu> அதற்கு நாகுவிடம் பேசி மீண்டும் நானே அணிப்பொறுப்பாளராக இருக்கிறேன்.
<jokerdino> 17:58:13 <amachu> 2) உபுண்டுவின் நீண்ட கால ஆதரவு வெளியீடுகளின் அடுப்படையில் நம் பணிகளை மேற்கொள்வது.
<rjagathe> நன்றி
<rjagathe> எனத்து ஒத்துழைப்பு தங்களுக்கு உண்டு.என்னால் முடிந்ததை செய்கிறேன்.
<jokerdino> மிக்க நன்றி.
<jokerdino> இந்த கூட்டத்தில் நடந்ததை நான் மின்னஞ்சலில் அனைவருக்கும் அனுப்புக்கிறேன். உங்களின் கருத்துகளை அதில் தெரிவியுங்கள்.
<rjagathe> மாதாந்திர நினைவூட்டினை அனுப்பிட யாராவது  தேர்வு செய்யப்பட்டுள்ளார்களா?
<jokerdino> இல்லை. ராமதாஸ் அவர்களே இப்பொழுதைக்கு அனுப்புவார் என்று கருதுக்கிறேன்.
<rjagathe> இல்லை.நான்தான் இப்போது அனுப்பிக் கொண்டிருக்கிறேன்.இந்த மாதம் இதுவரை அனுப்பவில்லை. நானே தொடரலாமா?
<jokerdino> அதைப் பற்றி எதுவும் விவாதிக்கப்படவில்லை. உங்களால் தொடரமுடியும் என்றால் தொடருங்களேன்!
<rjagathe> நன்றி. இப்போதைஇகு விடை பெற்றுக் கொள்கிறேன்.
<jokerdino> நன்றி.
#ubuntu-tam 2013-04-27
<padhu> வணக்கம் தோழர்களே.....
